# Traveling with embroidery machine



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Who travels to shows and takes their embroidery machine along. I have been thinking of doing this but haven't desided how to do a setup for it. Most places here I can't work out of a trailer. I do want is as easy to setup with very little lifting. If you do this could you show pics of your setup.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

We do this with our business - but I have to take the machine off the stand to move it (15 needle Barudan). I transport the machine in an SUV and the rest of my material in the back of a pickup. Does take 2 of us to move and setup. Are you doing this by yourself or will you have help?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I travel to Greek conventions with a small 6 needle embroidery machine. (Brother) I transport it in the back of a SUV (Jeep) I also take it off the stand and need a second person to assist. I utilized a booth inside the convention that comes with power, table and chairs, so I just place the machine at the back of the booth and it's ready to go. Sorry don't have pics of the set up.

Each of the Greek Boules I attend about 70% of the vendors have a Embroidery machine with them. At Greek Conventions every garment is custom so those that don't have a machine would be missing out on a lot of sales. This one guy that is usually at every convention I attend brings two machines. His 10 year old son knows how to work it and be cranking out orders left & right.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I will be doing some of the shows by my self. I'm looking at possibly a 5' x 8' trailer and put all my stuff in counters with wheels.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We have a Brother PE-1000 and a Melco Bravo. If we take one to our craft shows it will be the Melco due to ease of rolling the table and lower center of gravity.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have seen places with 2 melco 15 needle machines at a few conventions. Nothing like moving 400lbs of equipment around. 

Once you do a few of these you should be able to figure out the tricks.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

If you are looking at using a trailer - get one with a ramp. We had a Barudan and took it to lots of shows around the country. We have a 12' long trailer for hauling the business around and built a ramp for it. Buying a trailer with the ramp door is much easier. 

The biggest thing is to secure the machine so it doesn't bounce around. We strapped the machine to the stand and then strapped the stand to the floor (we put in loops in the floor of the trailer just for this purpose). If your panograph moves back and forth easily, you will want to secure that as well.

It is a good idea to have everything on wheels - greatly reduces the back strain 

Good luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

My machine is on a stand that has wheels and yes I want a ramp door on the trailer I'm looking at a 5' x 8' so I can pull the trailer behind a Dodge Caravan that has a v6 in it. I'm going to try pulling one this coming weekend with the machine and all the goodies in it. If I have to us a pickup I'm looking at a 20' trailer. I did see a couple set up last weekend and they were setup in the trailer never had to take out of the trailer.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never done it, but one thing I would check is the power supply. I know if you use too long an extension cord it can sometimes damage electrical equipment.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> I have never done it, but one thing I would check is the power supply. I know if you use too long an extension cord it can sometimes damage electrical equipment.


Great suggestion. We always carried a surge suppressor/power backup for the machine. You never know what the quality of power you will be getting.

Also as for working from the trailer, that is great for outdoor shows, but indoor shows may not allow the trailer inside - some do, some don't.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

We travel the mid-Atlantic with 2 SWF machines sometimes we take our third one with us depending on the show. We have a 7x14 trailer and strap one in the front on one side and the other in the back on the opposite side for weight and balance distribution. We have metal tie down hooks attached to the steel frame on the sidewall with 2 heavy duty nylon straps wrapped around each machine. 

One to look at if you are using a 5x8 trailer is measure the height of the opening. I also have a 6x10 and my machines are 5" taller than the opening and the won't fit.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

rtfulk said:


> We travel the mid-Atlantic with 2 SWF machines sometimes we take our third one with us depending on the show. We have a 7x14 trailer and strap one in the front on one side and the other in the back on the opposite side for weight and balance distribution. We have metal tie down hooks attached to the steel frame on the sidewall with 2 heavy duty nylon straps wrapped around each machine.
> 
> One to look at if you are using a 5x8 trailer is measure the height of the opening. I also have a 6x10 and my machines are 5" taller than the opening and the won't fit.


 

I have found that is correct the machine is to tall for the back door on a 5x8 with ramp door. I need a 7x12 tall trailer they don't make a 5x8 tall trailer.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

These must be some VERY LOUD conventions.

Are these conventions for Fraternities and Sororities?

I've been to Greek festivals where you eat Gyros and dance. I think you are talking about something different.




veedub3 said:


> I travel to Greek conventions with a small 6 needle embroidery machine. (Brother) I transport it in the back of a SUV (Jeep) I also take it off the stand and need a second person to assist. I utilized a booth inside the convention that comes with power, table and chairs, so I just place the machine at the back of the booth and it's ready to go. Sorry don't have pics of the set up.
> 
> Each of the Greek Boules I attend about 70% of the vendors have a Embroidery machine with them. At Greek Conventions every garment is custom so those that don't have a machine would be missing out on a lot of sales. This one guy that is usually at every convention I attend brings two machines. His 10 year old son knows how to work it and be cranking out orders left & right.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i would like to see pictures of anyones trailer. i'm not (for now) going to do one but i'm a sucker for a great setup.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

You all amaze me... moving my machine is about the last thing I would ever want to do, and it's not that big! (Brother PR-1000).

I guess this whole mobile thing must be profitable for you.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Riph said:


> You all amaze me... moving my machine is about the last thing I would ever want to do, and it's not that big! (Brother PR-1000).
> 
> I guess this whole mobile thing must be profitable for you.


Some of the sport show and car shows can bring in enough work for a single head machine for two to three weeks of 8 hours a day.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

kylerogers said:


> These must be some VERY LOUD conventions.
> 
> Are these conventions for Fraternities and Sororities?
> 
> I've been to Greek festivals where you eat Gyros and dance. I think you are talking about something different.


Yes Greek Boules for Fraternities & Sororities.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Riph said:


> You all amaze me... moving my machine is about the last thing I would ever want to do, and it's not that big! (Brother PR-1000).
> 
> I guess this whole mobile thing must be profitable for you.


OMG...the amount of money you can make at these conventions is bananas!!


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> OMG...the amount of money you can make at these conventions is bananas!!


Can you expand on this, what type of conventions and shows, what inventory do you take. I have had absolutely no luck taking my machine to shows....have tried a few different types and dont get much business...what inventory do you take?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

threadmasters said:


> Can you expand on this, what type of conventions and shows, what inventory do you take. I have had absolutely no luck taking my machine to shows....have tried a few different types and dont get much business...what inventory do you take?


 
I did my first sports show last weekend taking my machine along. I've done them before had some good shows selling Nascar products but not much of the other products sold. I have watched others make lots of money. Well last weekend I did a sports show and I had caps, jackets, hoodies, and other items along. I had some jacket already with fish and horses on them and also had blanks. I also had caps pre done. But for me were caps if someone wanted 12 I would setup and do 2 or 3 and will ship the rest. Jackets I wouldn't do at the show because of the time needed to do them they are all going to be shipped. Came home with 31 orders for caps and 15 orders for jackets. Cap orders ranged for 12 to 72 caps per order jackets ranged for 1 to 4 in an order. I did sell other items but these were my big sellers. I did have 50 different styles and colors of caps to with to choice from. Jacket I only had 4 styles in 6 colors.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Veedub, do you only do the sororities Boule? Is there any money to make at the feats convention? Divine 9


----------

